# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  hillma farmacoutica

## >Good Luck<

Anything about these guys?? I find info on "hikma" but not "hillma" which is printed on the box it comes in. It's also from Portugal

----------


## >Good Luck<

Anybody?

----------


## >Good Luck<

Bump!

----------


## snowman

Any pictures? Im in Portugal and never heard of it

----------


## snowman

Also the last name is spelled wrong ... If its from Portugal it should be spelled "farmaceutica" witch means pharmacy ,and not the way you spelled it....as for hillma as far as i know he is a scientist here in Portugal working with chemicals for the pharmacy's ( but im not sure what kind of chemicals he makes )

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Any pictures? Im in Portugal and never heard of it


Yea check these

Attachment 128135



Attachment 128136

----------


## snowman

> Yea check these
> 
> Attachment 128135
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 128136


Bro sorry to tell you, but that is NOT from Portugal....everything is in English, plus like i said before, "farmacoutica" is spelled wrong, it should be "farmaceutica"....what country did you get this from? the manufacturer, even IF it was spelled in English would never make a mistake on spelling something....sorry , but i think that's bogus

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Bro sorry to tell you, but that is NOT from Portugal....everything is in English, plus like i said before, "farmacoutica" is spelled wrong, it should be "farmaceutica"....what country did you get this from? the manufacturer, even IF it was spelled in English would never make a mistake on spelling something....sorry , but i think that's bogus


I figured as much. This is not my gear. A friend is saying he uses it and loves it but I gave him the same concerns as you did. It may very well be good gear if he likes it but im not interested. Maybe they attempted to make it look like a Portugal product for decoy reasons?? Who knows. Thanks snowman!

----------


## snowman

No problem....just noticed something else wrong with the package.... the town name " terrugam" is spelled wrong its Terrugem, and the postal code is also wrong...it should be 7350-491 , that postal code on the package does not exist....If your friend loves it, then fine, but for sure its either U.G lab not human grade from any pharmacy in Portugal.
Here is a link for the correct postal code http://codigopostal.ciberforma.pt/co...l.asp?n=1****8

----------


## snowman

Link does not work, sorry....

----------


## ksingh93

I brought the same one but didnt tried it seems to be fake as the printing on the vial and box are same and no manufacturer

----------


## engstud

> I brought the same one but didnt tried it seems to be fake as the printing on the vial and box are same and no manufacturer


Hey, I have recently purchased anavar from the same company (epharma) and am curious to know if you have started your cycle yet. I have done quite a bit of research about the company with whats been available online, however, I have been getting mixed messages about their product. From what I understand the company is a UGL based out of Burlington, Ontario.

----------

